# drop-shot help needed



## castmaster00 (Oct 23, 2007)

i have difficulty detecting strikes on the drop shot and jig. any tips on the both of them?


----------



## seapro (Sep 25, 2007)

Not sure why you would have problems detecting a strike on a drop shot? As far a a jig goes, anytime you feel or see anything different, set the hook!! 

By the time you try to figure out if it was a strike, they have probably already spit it! 

You might try Braid or Fluoro too.


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

use a heavier sinker. Keep your line taunt.


----------



## perfcetion (May 3, 2006)

Run 15 or 30lb Power Pro for the main line to the smallest Spro swivel than run a Flurocarbon leader of 4 to 6' of 6 or 8lb test. This acomplishes 3 things. Gives you all the extra sensitivity you can ask for, keeps the line hard to see and lastly keeps the never ending twist out of your line. 

John T


----------



## seapro (Sep 25, 2007)

Listen to Perfection on drop shotting!! 

The guy knows how to do it!! !%


----------



## Tokugawa (Apr 29, 2008)

Jig bites can be really light this time of year. I usually keep a finger on the line to detect a really light bite and to wiggle the lure. Also, I don't use mono when tossing a jig. Sometimes the jig bite is "weird" and they mouth it without getting the hook in. Times like that I switch to something else more reactionary - like a lipless crank. Or, you can downsize the jig so they can take the hook too.

Not real good with a drop-shot yet...so I'll let others help you there.


----------



## castmaster00 (Oct 23, 2007)

i have been looking for a heavy jig for the big bass. i am not sure if a jig would work in my local lakes because i have never caught anything on it. what type of structure is best for jigging? rock or weeds because i have trouble knowing when something has the lure in the weeds. the main lake that i fish has heavy weed growth and i was thinking jig. bad choice or no?


----------



## Webman27 (May 31, 2007)

Are the weeds heavy even this early in the spring? I like to drop shot a lot and a very sensitive rod helps a TON! A larger weight was great advice, I like the braid suggestion too. I switched over to mono for a little stretch to help in the hookset but no question braid has more sensitivity. When drop shotting you should really have contact with your bait at all times, there really is no point in ever having a slack line at all. Keeping that line tight the entire time should help you pick up the light bite too.


----------



## Tokugawa (Apr 29, 2008)

I've caught bass on jigs in weeds, open water, and near rip rap. Seems to work everywhere for me. For weeds, get a swim jig, not a round head or a football head jig.


----------



## CARP 104 (Apr 19, 2004)

A jig will catch bass anywhere. It's not always the best thing to use, but then again it's definitely one of the most consistent baits a bass will bite, from my experiences anyway.

I suggest flourocarbon when jig fishing, and when you're not dragging it, keep a slight bow in the line and keep your eyes on it. There are quite a few bass I've caught where you don't feel a thing, you just see your line slightly jump or start moving off. The bow in the line makes it easier to notice these things and also allows you to feel a lot of strikes.


I haven't dropshotted a whole lot, but I can tell you that you will need a small swivel as perfection suggested to avoid line twist. Also, What helped me in detecting the bites was holding my rod down pointing towards the water at roughly 45 degrees with the line taught. For shallow water drop-shotting I would probably hold the rod up instead of down.


----------



## Wolfhook120 (Oct 17, 2007)

I'm not for sure what equipment you're using for your drop shot, but I usually go with flourocarbon Seaguar Invizex 8lb test and no heavier than 1/4 drop shot weight. Size of hook is usually size 1 or 1/0 depending on bait size. Gamakatsu Split Shot/Drop Shot hooks are all I use. The hardest thing to get used to for this technique is NOT setting the hook. The bite will usually feel like nothing more than a snag. Just hold the rod firm and reel down two to four cranks. If its a fish you'll feel it fight against you and the hook will set itself. I know its second nature to want to set the hook but you really can't do that with this technique, you'll tear the hook out. Just play the fish to the boat and then either belly land or net land. I wouln't try to swing the fish in or lip land it, the hook might just be where you put your fingers! The rod I use is a 7'2" medium action with extra fast tip, great for this technique. Hope this helps.


----------



## striperswiper (Oct 14, 2008)

catmaster i personaly find jigging more affective around rocks and in downed brush for weeds now as detecting the bites when i am jigging heavy cover i normally rig them weedless and flip the jig right in the middle of the cover let it sink to the bottom tighten the line then lightly twitch your rod tip keeping your line tight do this and when you get a strike Set the hook after about 5Seconds Now as far as drop Shotting goes i use fairly large tackle i use a 1/2oz sinker with a 5" sinking worm dropshotting works more affectivly in shallow water flip it out let it sink to the bottom andlightly snap your rod tip every 25 seconds or so watch for any movement in the line set the hook if you see amy movement as far as line goes for jiging i use 65lb spider braid for dropshotting i use 15-20lb,Mono-Wyatt


----------



## striperswiper (Oct 14, 2008)

castmaster00 said:


> i have been looking for a heavy jig for the big bass. i am not sure if a jig would work in my local lakes because i have never caught anything on it. what type of structure is best for jigging? rock or weeds because i have trouble knowing when something has the lure in the weeds. the main lake that i fish has heavy weed growth and i was thinking jig. bad choice or no?


now the best thing you can do if you have heavy weed matts is TOPWATER!
Flip Soft plastics mainly I use RageShad,RageToad, and fish weed mats during the summer now the thing about topwater fishing the mistake most people make is the second they see the fish come up the set the hook the best thing to do is treat your lure like a bobber dont set the hook untill the fish takes your lure underwater generaly i belly land fish in weeds becuase if there covered in weeds you never know where you hook is also when reeling in fish in weeds keep your rod high and reel fast keeping the fish ontop of the weeds hope i was of some help-Wyatt


----------

